

Top 5 Apps to Help You Lose Weight - technogist
http://www.technogist.com/2013/02/top-5-apps-to-help-you-lose-weight.html

======
uberalex
I have found <http://www.myfitnesspal.com/> My fitness pal to be the best
choice for calorie counting. This is mostly because it keeps the records
accessible on the web as well as through the app, and because it has the
largest and most diverse food database, including items in the UK and Ireland.

